# Yamaha Flashing Indicators



## Grimm Spector (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi, I've got a new Yamaha RXV-379 5.1 surround sound system, wired up to 5 speakers, subwoofer is turned off in it's setup as I don't currently have one. When the unit is on and receiving input the 5 speaker lights become lit, but then flicker off for a second, then back on and repeat. While they are lit the "Cinema DSP" indicator also lights up, and also flickers. Sometimes when the flicker occurs I hear a very soft click or pop from the speakers.

Wondering what the cause is, and how I can fix this. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## JoeE SP9 (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a RXV-377 so I presume the two receivers are very similar. When mine flickers back and forth between display views I press the straight button on the remote. This has always stopped the flickering. Of course this means it plays audio in its original mode. 

My setup is close to yours. I have a subwoofer but no center channel. As this is my bedroom system the speakers surround my bed so I don't miss a center channel speaker. However, having a subwoofer is something I can't do without.

FWIW: Front: Advent Mini's, Monoprice 8" subwoofer Rear: Minimus 7's


----------



## Reedler (Sep 8, 2021)

I had the same issue. Turns out, it was old 4k HDMI cables that didn't support the standards. New cables and all is well.


----------

